# A friend's baby portrait



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a quick drawing of a friend's baby.
His name's Travis


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great work as always Sarah, just love seeing everything new you post...


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Why thank you George! I love drawing and keeping busy, haha. Working on a portrait of jack Johnson as we speak. Going for the proper realistic look this time, though.


----------



## fabeer (Jun 11, 2013)

*hi sarah*

baby has an expression and . keep it up


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you fabeer


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

I can appreciate the technical prowess in naturally rendering that shirt displacement (for those who don't know what I mean, see here for an explanation of displacement mapping in photoshop).


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Im quite slow at understanding things cory haha, im not sure what your saying, are you saying i fixed it in photoshop? because i didnt hah, but if not then thank you very much  it took some time! but patience is key 

Also working on another portrait which is taking a long time, hopefully have it up here soon


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Oops...I might confused things adding that link. I know you did it by hand (what I meant by "naturally"); I was just too lazy to try to explain displacement ha ha! And besides that, I just wanted to compliment you for the picture wothout getting top heavy.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Oh hehe thanks! i am quite slow at understanding thing's 
I'm very happy with the current drawing im working on, it's looking pretty good for me 
shall post a Work In Progress soon


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

I think he ment the lettering being correct at where the shirt folds. I could be wrong that's just what I read. Great Jack Johnson by the way!


----------

